# Linhai ATV



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys, anybody know anything about Linhai ATV's and Side x Side's? I've heard rumors that they may be made by Yamaha as a "Cheaper" version off-road. Does anyone own one, or does anyone know anybody who owne's one?

I've looked a couple over, and they seem to be built to last, but would love to hear from someone who has experience with them.

linhaicanada.com

Thanks guys!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

China manufacturer. I think they make some engines for Yamaha though.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the tranys are weak i rebuilt a few at a shop i worked at still under waranty


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

My cousin has one but his seems real weak on bottom end. Parts seem hard to find


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

That's what I need to know. Thanks Guys!!
Happy riding!


----------

